# Every single dog on my yard! LOL



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lauren was up for the weekend so I finally got pictures of the dogs and their ribbons/trophies. Plus got the whole rest of the crew~

Xena with her 2nd from the SoCal Show.



Spock with his Best of Show, 1st, 2nd and 3rd from the Socal show. Plus a 2nd from the Vegas show.



Crixus with her Best of Opposite, 2 first and a 3rd from the SoCal show. Plus a 2nd and 3rd from the Vegas show.



Nicki-with her 3 3rds from the Vegas Show



Atreyu owned by Allie with her 2 1st, Best of Opposite and Judges choice.


More of Nicki



Bunches!




Serena



Scorch



Dumae



Bailey


Snoop



And even little Francis


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

I just love Bunches!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

LOVE these!!!  love crixus expression in the first pic of her!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

If Nikki ever comes up missing...I don't know anything about it 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

aww Francis!! I always loved Dumae. They all look great.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

you're welcome!!! next time lets do it on a cooler day  at least i didnt wear shorts... then u'd have to edit out my white ass legs


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> you're welcome!!! next time lets do it on a cooler day  at least i didnt wear shorts... then u'd have to edit out my white ass legs


:roflsshhh I gots photoshop, I could put some supermodel legs in there lol.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

I've always <3'd Scorch. He's so handsome!!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

:roll::rofl::roll:


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> :roflsshhh I gots photoshop, I could put some supermodel legs in there lol.


bah! get to it! 

oh and i forgot to mention ur yummy cookin and the badass delicious lil cream cheesey sugary goodness thingys u made for our 1pm breakfast


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Elvisfink said:


> :roll::rofl::roll:


LMAO Doug! You, Lisa, Lauren and Krystal are going to have to plan an intervention if I keep this up!



Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> bah! get to it!
> 
> oh and i forgot to mention ur yummy cookin and the badass delicious lil cream cheesey sugary goodness thingys u made for our 1pm breakfast


1pm is the best time for breakfast


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Wonderful dogs..i like that brindle ..they all lpok good.


----------



## Ohana (Sep 12, 2011)

Great pics, Holly! CONGRATS on your wins!  ADBA??


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Love Dumae and Honey really is such a looker. But Spocks eyes get me lol. I see why you have a "problem" lol little Francis is a cutie 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

ill just put this here too


----------



## Buddy's Master (Dec 18, 2012)

What a lovely bunch!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm sad that I got so sick and couldn't come out and play this weekend  lame lol. But the crew looks awesome  LOL Snoop cracks me up with that look. He's like let's GOOOOO!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> ill just put this here too


Awesome!...


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

What a bunch of lookers! Crixus and Xena are always my faves but I love Scorch as well! Where did Nikki come from Holly? Is this why you need an intervention? LOL!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Nicki was given to me from Northern Lights Bulldogs. Serena was given to me the same week from Cassandra at BlueRose Kennels. So I got 2 new dogs out of no where. Neither were planned additions.

The hoarding was a Me, Lisa and Doug joke at the show because I don't get dogs based on what they can do for my kennel, but rather cause I just like them. Doug and Lisa are trying to save me from having 30+ dogs in the future lmao.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> Nicki was given to me from Northern Lights Bulldogs. Serena was given to me the same week from Cassandra at BlueRose Kennels. So I got 2 new dogs out of no where. Neither were planned additions.
> 
> The hoarding was a Me, Lisa and Doug joke at the show because I don't get dogs based on what they can do for my kennel, but rather cause I just like them. Doug and Lisa are trying to save me from having 30+ dogs in the future lmao.


Lmao!!!! Nikki is so pretty!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

Great looking dogs.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> Nicki was given to me from Northern Lights Bulldogs. Serena was given to me the same week from Cassandra at BlueRose Kennels. So I got 2 new dogs out of no where. Neither were planned additions.
> 
> The hoarding was a Me, Lisa and Doug joke at the show because I don't get dogs based on what they can do for my kennel, but rather cause I just like them. Doug and Lisa are trying to save me from having 30+ dogs in the future lmao.


LMAO! Your funny! If had a nice chunk of land I'd have a couple dozen dogs easy! I'd add a few more APBT's.....probably rescue a couple other dogs and I'm dying to get an Alaskan Malamute and a working bred GSD. I'd be in trouble too! Hoarder in the making LOL!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> LMAO! Your funny! If had a nice chunk of land I'd have a couple dozen dogs easy! I'd add a few more APBT's.....probably rescue a couple other dogs and I'm dying to get an Alaskan Malamute and a working bred GSD. I'd be in trouble too! Hoarder in the making LOL!


That's exactly what 3 acres did to me! Know the warning signs and save yourself!:roll: I gotta squeeze all these guys into my signature now lol.


----------

